# new tablet won't do emicons - resolved



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Nov 2014)

Anyone any ideas on why my new tablet using opera as the Web browser won't do emicons. I can get them up and see them, ad them in but then they instantly disappear. However if I type the code for them they stay put. 

They work fine on my android phone (Sony Xperia XP) using opera just not on the tablet (Sony Xperia tablet Z2)in opera. Both are using opera full version


----------



## MartinQ (10 Nov 2014)

User said:


> And can we get this enabled for everyone?


----------



## ColinJ (10 Nov 2014)

There are a few such quirks with the Opera mobile browser. Posts with emoticons randomly disappear for me too. Sometimes hitting refresh brings the post back. If you click 'save draft' before adding the smiley, you are protected against losing it permanently. Test -> . That one worked. I haven't figured out how to make sure it works though. It might be related to letting the browser autosave the draft before adding the smiley.

The thing that really annoys me is how slow the edit box is sometimes. It is hard to judge how long to hold backspace down when deleting blocks of text.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Nov 2014)

The posts are fine, it is just the emicon that disappears almost as soon as it arrives. I just find it odd that they are fine on my phone just not on my tablet! 

I am wondering if it is the keyboard layout... I have set the tablet up so that I can long press to get things like numbers and the symbols which I don't have set up on my smartphone... Shall have to have a play 


￼ if I add in a smilie, once it has disappeared I get a ￼OBJ box with a dotted line around it just above the keyboard where the suggestions arrive for the text suggestions... I get the same on my smartphone for text, but not for emicons


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Nov 2014)

This is what I mean... 

OK curiously it has let me put one in at the start but not where I am currently typin.. Now even more confused...


----------



## ColinJ (10 Nov 2014)

The Android Opera mobile/CC combination is flaky, I tell you!

I have noticed a few Javascript problems and I think this is one of them. It might be related to a draft of the post getting saved at the moment when trying to insert the smiley, which you could test by manually saving a draft to reset the draft timer and immediately inserting a smiley. 

Ha - typical ... I have just been carrying out tests to verify my hypothesis but cannot get the problem to occur! I'm sure that if I forgot about it and went about my normal posting business then it would happen in no time at all.

_*Oh no - it is time for a double facepalm ...





*_
I forgot that I had switched to my laptop while I recharge my tablet battery - _d'oh! *

*_


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Nov 2014)

What I don't quite follow us that on Android and full opera on my smartphone it works fine, but on Android and full opera on my tablet it does not.. Wondering if i have changed something on my tablet keyboard that is confusing it... On my smartphone I can type in a word like tablet and get tablet, on my tablet I type itn the word tablet and also get an icon of a tablet like so ( now types tablet to get a screen shot)




Now to see what happens if I select it.... Tablet

Test completed.. It does and then goes.... Humph

I wonder what happens if I do this tablet
It also goes....


----------



## Moderators (10 Nov 2014)

Trying in another browser....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Nov 2014)

Well it does seem to be an Opera browser issue because the moderator post was done in dolphin... So I either need to change browsers or learn all the code to insert between colons!


----------



## Crackle (10 Nov 2014)

What's an emicon. Is this a play on words. Emmy con: Lots of photos of you with different expressions?


----------



## potsy (10 Nov 2014)

I have trouble with smilies on my tablet too, my way round it is to long press on the smilie and 'copy' then paste it into the text where you want it, or just remember the code of the ones you use most and type them out 
If I click on a smilie it inserts it at the start of the text no matter where the cursor is, has been like this ever since one of the upgrades.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Nov 2014)

Crackle said:


> What's an emicon. Is this a play on words. Emmy con: Lots of photos of you with different expressions?


It's an emotional icon or smilie.... One of those wavefunction things, crying things or the likes... 

Even more weirdly I am on the same version of opera on both systems!


----------



## potsy (10 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It's an emotional icon or smilie


I think you'll find that us cool kids call them 'emoticons'


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Nov 2014)

potsy said:


> I think you'll find that us cool kids call them 'emoticons'


It engineers don't often fall under that category of cool and usually have a language of our own


----------



## ColinJ (10 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Well it does seem to be an Opera browser issue because the moderator post was done in dolphin... So I either need to change browsers or learn all the code to insert between colons!


Keep the smilies help page open in another tab as a reminder?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Nov 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Keep the smilies help page open in another tab as a reminder?


That is now bookmarked! I may also try changing the keyboard. Right now that is the only difference I can think of


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Nov 2014)

I may have sussed it! ￼ok I hadn't 

If it change the keyboard to Chinese (don't ask) I can insert emicons and they stay put... It is definitely something to do with the keyboard setup that opera does not like... Working on it but too tired now. It will have to wait until tomorrow ￼ OBJ


----------



## Cycleops (11 Nov 2014)

Try Dolphin or Mercury browsers.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Nov 2014)

I have got Dolphin which also works fine, but usually use that for the Moderators log in on CC... I just don't understand why when it works in android (same version) and same keyboard layout on my smartphone that it won't work on my tablet! ahhhhhh


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Nov 2014)

Having tried Dolphin out which allowed me to do emicons but screwed up other things such as inline editing, I now have Maxthon which seems to be working really well...  Currently that is.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Dec 2014)

I have resolved the problem accidentally.

It seems that Android 4.4 and the default keyboard, coupled with Opera (full or mobile and any version plus updates) on the XenForo forums are not a good combination. 
I tried a number of options and the only satisfactory one until yesterday was to manually type out the code for the smilie... so you have to know that  was : laugh : without the spaces and  was : wacko : again without the spaces.

anyhow - the solution. Install another keyboard, change to that and suddenly all is well in the world. Curious problem and I wonder if I will run into it when the update for my android phone is finally released (it is still on 4.3) but just in case anyone else was wondering or had the problem.... I went with Google keyboard simply because it was the one that presented itself and I thought, why not... others may or may not resolve the problem but google keyboard did and I am now able to insert smilies and not watch them vanish in front of my eyes again!


----------

